# PES. or DST.?



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I recently purchased a Brother PR-650 and it can read files in either PES. or DST. Once I am ready to start up and order digitizing is there one that is better to use than the other? Where I purchased my machine the woman said she prefers DST. but I don't really remember why that was?

Everyone here has been both very informative and very helpful, so I figured this would be a great place to see what others use and what advantages one format might have over the other.

Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If you use the Brother PE-Design software, save the files as .PES. .PES files are a little easier for setting the colors in the file as well as on the machine. Otherwise, no real difference... .DST files will work on a lot more machines.

If I'm using PE-Design, I save them as .PES files on my hard drive and then save them directly to the PR600. I also have an SWF which recognizes .DST files so I've on occasion exported PE-Design files to use on it.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I do have PE-Design 8. If I order a file in DST can I convert it to PES with that program, or convert PES to DST?

As far as colors, so far I have been setting them up on the machine rather than with PE-design.


----------



## ecreations (Jul 14, 2007)

You actually import the dst file to pe design and after you edit the file such as colors, then you can save it as pes then send it to your machine. I would recommend for you to setup and save your colors on your software that the machine, saving it from program such as pe design will help you in repeat order. If you have a customer that order today and then comes back 6 months or a year after and would like to have an exact color and design, pulling out their original saved file from your computer will be much easier than going to their previous work order. Goodluck and have fun with your machine.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I hardly ever work with pes. dst is my choice. It is much easier for me to set the colors on the machine in -1-6 order rather then jump around and place them in pes order- Either way they both sew out beautiful


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

ecreations said:


> I would recommend for you to setup and save your colors on your software that the machine, saving it from program such as pe design will help you in repeat order. If you have a customer that order today and then comes back 6 months or a year after and would like to have an exact color and design, pulling out their original saved file from your computer will be much easier than going to their previous work order.


That's exactly what I do as well... I can't remember what I did yesterday, never mind what colors I used for someones order a year ago...


----------

